# Boa Hancock Vs Sakura Haruno



## Warlordgab (Mar 15, 2015)

*VS*



Someone made a  thread so I decided to do a similar one

*Location:* Konoha
*Distance:* 50m

Scenario 1

*Knowledge:* None
*Mindset:* IC
*Conditions:*
- Speed Equalized
- Summons aren't allowed
- DF powers aren't allowed

Scenario 2

*Knowledge:* Full 
*Mindset:* Bloodlust
*Conditions:*
- Speed Equalized


----------



## ShadowReaper (Mar 15, 2015)

Hancock. Sakura without plot armor=fodder tier.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 15, 2015)

Boa wins both, banning jutsu gets rid of Sakura's strength technique and such so it's a no contest (unless you meant to leave that in which case Boa should still win).


----------



## Alita (Mar 15, 2015)

So in scenario one they are just fighting hand to hand without using any powers? If so I'd give that to sakura.

Scenario 2 can go either way IMO.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 15, 2015)

> If so I'd give that to sakura..



Why? Sakura's punching technique is a jutsu.. she is practically featless without any jutsu..


----------



## Alita (Mar 15, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Why? Sakura's punching technique is a jutsu.. she is practically featless without any jutsu..


Her monsterous strength is just her sending chakra into body parts. Last I checked that wasn't a jutsu.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 15, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Boa wins both, banning jutsu gets rid of Sakura's strength technique and such so it's a no contest (unless you meant to leave that in which case Boa should still win).



What I meant was to keep Sakura from using summoning Jutsu; but I already corrected that. I just want a 1 vs 1 battle


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 15, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> What I meant was to keep Sakura from using summoning Jutsu; but I already corrected that. I just want a 1 vs 1 battle



Since she gets her diamond regen and what not I guess she should take scenario 1 with speed equal and no df.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 15, 2015)

With speed equal I don't see How Sakura tags someone with Pre Cog. With No Jutsu allowed Sakura can't heal or Smash, but Hancock still has her Natural High High Tier Strength, and both forms of Haki.

In scenario 2, it depends who lands what first. Sakura is batshit crazy, has little control over her emotions, and Boa Hanock turns even hardened Kuja Tribe Warriors and Marines into stone. Sakura can just straight up obliterate the her way to Hancock given the starting distance, but Hanock is no slouch physically either, and should get City Level Durability especially given her Hype in Haki. I favor Hancock solely due to speed being dead equal and her having COO + Ranged Arsenal and not being some glass cannon.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 15, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> With speed equal I don't see How Sakura tags someone with Pre Cog. With No Jutsu allowed Sakura can't heal or Smash, but Hancock still has her Natural High High Tier Strength, and both forms of Haki.
> 
> In scenario 2, it depends who lands what first. Sakura is batshit crazy, has little control over her emotions, and Boa Hanock turns even hardened Kuja Tribe Warriors and Marines into stone. Sakura can just straight up obliterate the her way to Hancock given the starting distance, but Hanock is no slouch physically either, and should get City Level Durability especially given her Hype in Haki. I favor Hancock solely due to speed being dead equal and her having COO + Ranged Arsenal and not being some glass cannon.



I corrected scenario 1, I just wanted to prevent summoning; the Jutsu that gives Sakura her strength is allowed

And Scenario 2, I mostly agree; I want to remove the "yuri factor", but I'm not sure how :sweat and City level durability? Why are we scaling Hancock to Zoro? Did I miss something?


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 15, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> I corrected scenario 1, I just wanted to prevent summoning; the Jutsu that gives Sakura her strength is allowed
> 
> And Scenario 2, I mostly agree; I want to remove the "yuri factor", but I'm not sure how :sweat and City level durability? Why are we scaling Hancock to Zoro? Did I miss something?



Why wouldn't Hanock get zoro level durability? She's placed somewhere between Mid High Tier, and High High tier with Dofla himself, and she's hyped for running an island of proficient Haki users. 

Also even with summons I don't see them helping much, Katsuya just get's petrified, unless she can split up in time before Hancock predicts it. 

Unless we talking about 100% Katsuya Solo


----------



## Monna (Mar 15, 2015)

Hancock kicks Sakura's head clean off.


----------



## Lucy75 (Mar 15, 2015)

Ends in sex.(Had to say it.)


----------



## Lucy75 (Mar 15, 2015)

Also sakura via powerscaling should be as durable as mei who tanked a punch from susano which should hit harder than A who apparently has small city level firepower according to the wiki(I think he should be more than that though.). So sakura isn't a glass canon.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 15, 2015)

Lucy75 said:


> Also sakura via powerscaling should be as durable as mei who tanked a punch from susano which should hit harder than A who apparently has small city level firepower according to the wiki(I think he should be more than that though.). So sakura isn't a glass canon.



She can defintely take hits from base Hancock but she isn't no selling them by any means.

DF Hancock can just petrify her with each hit.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 15, 2015)

there is no reason for hancock get scalled to current zoro unless i'm missing something
is not even like everyone on shicibukai has a similar pl


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 15, 2015)

Lucy75 said:


> Ends in sex.(Had to say it.)



And that's why I wanted to remove the "Yuri factor"



iwandesu said:


> there is no reason for hancock get scalled to current zoro unless i'm missing something
> is not even like everyone on shicibukai has a similar pl



That's what I thought; as far as I have seen, Hancock was only able to kick pre-timeskip Smoker who was Luffy's physical match, so I don't see her suddenly becoming City level

And I agree, if multi-ctyblock crocodile is not as strong as island level Mihawk; Hancock shouldn't be as though as DD


----------



## hammer (Mar 15, 2015)

sakura turns to stone because boa is BEAUTIFUL.

no but seriously sakura has not been relevant since chapter 1 , even when she fought sasori she needed the old lady to help and well, sasori kind of anheroed


----------



## Byrd (Mar 15, 2015)

She does get Zoro scaling


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 15, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> there is no reason for hancock get scalled to current zoro unless i'm missing something
> is not even like everyone on shicibukai has a similar pl



What are you talking about? Hancock was pulling Mid High Tier feats in the Pre skip and that was in the war of Casualness. Hancock via Hype and Author Portrayal is easily Mid High Tier - High High tier. To think she'd be less than current M3 level is indicative of not reading, or understanding the author's portrayal. Not even mentioning she's been training with Haki for years.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 15, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> What are you talking about? Hancock was pulling Mid High Tier feats in the Pre skip and that was in the war of Casualness. Hancock via Hype and Author Portrayal is easily Mid High Tier - High High tier. To think she'd be less than current M3 level is indicative of not reading, or understanding the author's portrayal. Not even mentioning she's been training with Haki for years.



Well, if I were to follow that perspective and take seriously every hype suggested by the manga, One Piece would be Continent level already

Remember Chinajo was hyped as the man who splitted the Ice Continent by headbutting it; but that doesn't change the calcs place him at Island level instead of continent-buster. 

Don't get me wrong I'd love seeing One Piece at Continent level; but if Hype is the only reason to scale Hancock to Zoro, I still find hard to believe in City-buster Hancock


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 15, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Well, if I were to follow that perspective and take seriously every hype suggested by the manga, One Piece would be Continent level already


Not really. You're talking hype about a specific statment like character X destroyed a Mountain, when it was really only town level.

I'm talking about the authors portrayal of Hancocks power level via her in story portryal, character hype, and feats available and why she should be scaled as such.



> Remember Chinajo was hyped as the man who splitted the Ice Continent by headbutting it; but that doesn't change the calcs place him at Island level instead of continent-buster.


This illustrates my point.



> Don't get me wrong I'd love seeing One Piece at Continent level; but if Hype is the only reason to scale Hancock to Zoro, I still find hard to believe in City-buster Hancock


We wouldn't except that because the panel shows different than the claim.

Nothing in the story directly contradicts Hanock being portrayed as High High Tier, or Mid High Tier at the least. Why wouldn't she get that scaling? Especially given her fodderization of a Vice Admiral and Pacisita?


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 15, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> We wouldn't except that because the panel shows different than the claim.
> 
> Nothing in the story directly contradicts Hanock being portrayed as High High Tier, or Mid High Tier at the least. Why wouldn't she get that scaling? Especially given her fodderization of a Vice Admiral and Pacisita?



Because...

A) the Vice-admirals she fodderized were multi-cityblock at their best
B) her DF made the pacifista turn to stone whe she kicked him and such ability is acknowledge as hax instead of DC
C) One-shotting a pacifista is considered low end town level


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 15, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Because...
> 
> A) the Vice-admirals she fodderized were multi-cityblock at their best


Momonga is way past pre skip M3 level  . He is atleast Bastille/Smoker level. Which is above Multi City Block level lol.



> B) her DF made the pacifista turn to stone whe she kicked him and such ability is acknowledge as hax instead of DC


True but she would have still injured herself, because she kicked the pacifista after hardening it. 

She should be capable of this by physical virtue anyway since casually injured Smoker with an odd Haki Kick, and as I said is portrayed to be atleast M3 level. Her Haki game being > theirs.



> C) One-shotting a pacifista is considered low end town level


Point was it was casual, in a war where no one went all out but WB and maybe Akainu. She alongside Dofla, and Mihawk (as the stronger Shichi's) were the only ones to escape MF without a scratch. Oda did the same thing to hype post skip M3, so that's why I brought it up.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 15, 2015)

Luffy overpowered several Vice-admirals during the war and he wasn't town level yet

Momonga only "canon" display of DC was slashing a physically exhausted Luffy; that makes multi-cityblock. Besides Hancock never defeated him in battle

As for character hype; Sengoku indeed claimed Hancock is someone strong, yet something similar was said by Kuma about Rob Lucci, but if we take a look at Lucci's profile he's comparable to several characters now considered fodder.

Hype a character doesn't always mean said character will always be a top tier


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 16, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Luffy overpowered several Vice-admirals during the war and he wasn't town level yet


Yeah and those VA's are considered Fodder VA level with the likes of people like Maynard. Momonga has much better portrayal than them and as I said is on the level of someone like Smoker via portrayal who is > MCB.



> Momonga only "canon" display of DC was slashing a physically exhausted Luffy; that makes multi-cityblock. Besides Hancock never defeated him in battle


If your a feats only type of dude. I'm powerscaling and going off author portrayal.

Hancock did beat him. He subdued to her and pretty much recognized she was way too much. For all intensive purposes he got defeated.



> As for character hype; Sengoku indeed claimed Hancock is someone strong, yet something similar was said by Kuma about Rob Lucci, but if we take a look at Lucci's profile he's comparable to several characters now considered fodder.


No because they are different context. Sengoku is a Top Tier who runs the largest military force in the World, and as seen al walks of talent and tiers. Kuma is only a high tier, and his words were in context to the subject. Lucci was strong to anyone not high tier or above.

Plus I'm not only using hype, but an amalgation of hype, portrayal and feats.


> Hype a character doesn't always mean said character will always be a top tier


See above, and I never claimed she was top tier. zoro is not a top tier.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 16, 2015)

Is Alita bullshitting again?


----------



## trance (Mar 16, 2015)

Don't see exactly _why_ Hancock gets scaled to Zoro. Nothing suggests so from her hype/portrayal.


----------



## AgentAAA (Mar 16, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> If your a feats only type of dude. I'm powerscaling and going off author portrayal.



oh lord.




Dr. White said:


> going off author portrayal.





Dr. White said:


> author portrayal.



you're aware this is the OBD, right? as in, the place that has, and always will, treat the author as dead and relies mainly on feats.
"Author portrayal" holds no water here, from a mixture of the author often not knowing what they're talking about, and the fact that "Author portrayal" is a nebulous word that ends up meaning "what I think the author really meant". It brings way too much opinion into the discussion.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 16, 2015)

Trance said:


> Don't see exactly _why_ Hancock gets scaled to Zoro. Nothing suggests so from her hype/portrayal.



Hancock = Mingo = Luffy >>  Zolo.

Come at me. My body is ready.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 16, 2015)

Hancock was atleast protrayed to be around the High VA levels.. excluding Garp...


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 16, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> oh lord.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does when were fucking talking about if a character should get powerscaled...

Also read the fucking post next time I based the scaling off portrayal, hype, and feats.


----------



## AgentAAA (Mar 16, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> It does when were fucking talking about if a character should get powerscaled...
> 
> Also read the fucking post next time I based the scaling off portrayal, hype, and feats.



Yeah, because "author portrayal" means shit when it comes down to scaling.
If the character's shown good reason to be scaled to there, then sure, but going with "clearly the author intended them to be as strong" isn't a good idea.
I like how you switched from "author portrayal" to "portrayal".
Hype is fine(kind of)
Feats are fine.
When you start appealing to portrayal?
Bullshit.
If you can find a character - not the author - a character - stating "they're this strong" or "They're considered this powerful" then that's fine. 
If that's what you mean by author portrayal? Or think author portrayal means? Whatever. I guess that's fine.
When you're going with anything more complex?
Means nothing.
Mayuri was more scared of Kenpachi then Unohana in SS arc of bleach, for example.
By "author portrayal" as you put it, that might mean kenny's more of a threat because "he was portrayed as scarier"
except with knowledge we have now we know that conclusion would be bullshit.




> Also read the fucking post next time I based the scaling off portrayal, hype, and feats.


If you have 2 actually legit things going for you then sure, those pass. That doesn't make the cow turd you threw in the middle, less of a cow turd.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 16, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> Yeah, because "author portrayal" means shit when it comes down to scaling.


It obviously does  Hence why someone like Akainu can get physically scaled to Chinjao despite lack of raw physical feats.




> If the character's shown good reason to be scaled to there, then sure, but going with "clearly the author intended them to be as strong" isn't a good idea.


I'm talking about overall character portrayal. How certain character view said person, and how the author displays said person in combat.





> Mayuri was more scared of Kenpachi then Unohana in SS arc of bleach, for example.
> By "author portrayal" as you put it, that might mean kenny's more of a threat because "he was portrayed as scarier"
> except with knowledge we have now we know that conclusion would be bullshit.


This is a terrible example. Mayuri was "scared" of Kenpachi more so because of his nature, bloodlust and hidden potential. The scene was obviously highlighting that Kenny is a threat even to Captain level fighters like Mayuri which is what the author was portraying.

Author Portrayal is way more reliable than Hype 

For example Doflamingo is scared of Kaido because he was Raw, and extremely volatile. Yet Doflamingo had little qualms about ignoring Aokiji who was literally at his backside threatening him to stop hitting Smoker. By author portrayal, it means Dofla can give a decent fight to Admiral level fighters but would most likely lose given his fear of Kaido. It's just that Kaido would be going 100% from the get.




> If you have 2 actually legit things going for you then sure, those pass. That doesn't make the cow turd you threw in the middle, less of a cow turd.


Just because you or others can't properly interpret Author portrayal doesn't mean it has no value. That's a baseless claim you have yet to back up, and it's irrelevant as its one piece of the Trifecta.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 16, 2015)

Quit acting like a smartass


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 16, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Quit acting like a smartass



I'm throwing back the same attitude I'm being given.

Am I not allowed to Banter back?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 16, 2015)

Nope. Author portrayal is thrown out regardless if you like it or not. Pretending your interpretation is somehow superior isn't going to change that.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 16, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Nope. Author portrayal is thrown out regardless if you like it or not. Pretending your interpretation is somehow superior isn't going to change that.



By what logic?

I'm giving my reasons to back up my argument, not just spouting out subjective interpretations.

Be nice if you could mod a bit more objective.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 16, 2015)

This place has always been feats or GTFO. One person isn't going to change that.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 16, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> This place has always been feats or GTFO. One person isn't going to change that.



Obviously not since powerscaling and hype have been accepted in multiple threads. My whole point of bringing up portrayal as a 1/3rd of my argument was show that Hancock should get Zoro scaling not as an argument in of itself. 

So please do continue.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 16, 2015)

Powerscaling only works when someone obviously stronger has weaker feats for whatever reason. And even then shouldn't automatically assume someone is superior in every category. For instance we've had some really dumb arguments like Whitebeard is the strongest man in the world therefor he should be physically superior to Garp and can trade blows with the fucking Hulk. This is dumb. I can't put into words how dumb this is. It got to the point we said yes he'd probably win a fight but we have no idea what his powers are atm so stop fucking using him.

Hype can't tell you how they'd fight someone of a particular level. And if you don't know how they'd fight you don't know if they can or cannot be countered. And if you don't know that the entire argument is pointless.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 16, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Powerscaling only works when someone obviously stronger has weaker feats for whatever reason.


And Oda has held off on Shwing Hancock fight serious until now which explains why her feats are just around M3 level despite her being hyped, and portrayed > them. She completel fodderized a senior VA pre skip (although she used Hax I concede)



> And even then shouldn't automatically assume someone is superior in every category.


Never claimed she was, but she is atleast m3 level physically, has performed feats the author explicitly used in the beginning of the skip to show us how strong M3 were, and like her fellow stronger Shichbukai mates left MF without a scratch. That's not even counting her ridiculous Haki Hype, which is the reason Zoro was able to accomplish his feats.



> For instance we've had some really dumb arguments like Whitebeard is the strongest man in the world therefor he should be physically superior to Garp and can trade blows with the fucking Hulk.


WB should be on his general level of physical strength, but idk about superior. That is Garps bread and butter. WB can make up the small gap with his DF and Haki though IMO.

Wait Garp can fight the Hulk? It was to my knowledge that most forms of Hulk would rape WB and Garp?



> This is dumb. I can't put into words how dumb this is. It got to the point we said yes he'd probably win a fight but we have no idea what his powers are atm so stop fucking using him.


We know Hancocks powers though, and she can easily be scaled to the M3 (although she should be Dofla level) for now since she lacks a solid showing in feats.



> Hype can't tell you how they'd fight someone of a particular level. And if you don't know how they'd fight you don't know if they can or cannot be countered. And if you don't know that the entire argument is pointless.


Hype can help us place people on a general level of overall combat ability. Sengoku calling Hanocock strong means alot given his position as a Military Leading Figure. Given the performance of random low tiers, and her mid tier sisters using Haki, we can also assume she is much better than them at Haki. this is why I use a rainbow approach of portrayal, feats, and hype to make a cumulative decision. 

Once again I am not using her Hype to say give her an exact placement, but using it in combo to satisfy the burden of proof needed to extrapolate Zoro's performance.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 16, 2015)

Once she has feats hype is irrelevant. Hype really shouldn't factor in because it's only a general idea of someones power. It doesn't give any of the details you need to reach conclusions with. And when used in an overly liberal way can lead to erroneous conclusions like the Whitebeard example. This is why the idea of Whitebeard Prime and Hiruzen Prime got laughed out of the section. We know nothing of them at their peak.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 16, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Once she has feats hype is irrelevant. Hype really shouldn't factor in because it's only a general idea of someones power.


I don't neccassarily agree with this. She hasn't fought in a serious fight. Her feat consist of protecting Luffy pretty much. None of her performances are in anyway indicative of her actual potential, and this she should be scaled.

Just like how Smoker lacks Pacifista busting feats, but he gets it from M3. Or how people like Shanks get scaled upwards of people like Jozu, Marco, and Vista based on their hype and author portrayal.




> It doesn't give any of the details you need to reach conclusions with.


It gives you general things that re very important. Hype gives a general level of combat ability. We know from pragmatic fact that Hancock would wipe the floor with people like Pica, Diamante, and Trebol. Yet she really doesn't have the feats for it. Powerscaling allows us to accurately gauge certain portions of her ability based on performances of those around her level or under her. So knowing Hanock is physically up there with the M3, and atleast has their level of Haki, gives us something to work with other than Hancock just having Haki with nothing to base it off of, other than small clashes which she was no where near her full potential (like saving Smoker from Luffy, there is no reason for us to believe she would hit Smoker to kill or knockout, just to save Luffy from him)



> And when used in an overly liberal way can lead to erroneous conclusions like the Whitebeard example. This is why the idea of Whitebeard Prime and Hiruzen Prime got laughed out of the section. We know nothing of them at their peak.


The problem with Prime Hiruzen is that he was lol retconned. His showings were also so far away from the hype that he was bestowed (by the time we hit the Great Ninja War from Hiruzens pt. 1 reign top tiers went from people like Oro to people like Hashi). We can see an obvious discrepancy there.

With WB, we have no baseline to compare him to since only Roger was on his level. We don't know how much physically stronger he was, or how much better his Haki/DF control were, so it's pointless. You'd be stuck with his MF showings and powerscaling things he didn't show.

I don't think scaling Hancock to M3 is anywhere near as liberal as those two examples?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 16, 2015)

Like I said you need to know how she would fight at that level. It might be a new tech we haven't seen yet. Details like that are very important.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 16, 2015)

Prime Hiruzen is canon as hell. He also has monkey sage mode and scales to Madara's meteor


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 16, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Like I said you need to know how she would fight at that level. It might be a new tech we haven't seen yet. Details like that are very important.



I thank you sir for explaining why hype is not a reliable way to judge a characters' abilities and/or capabilities

But I'd like to remember we still haven't determinate who wins scenario 2; so feat-wise can the Snake Princess take down Sakura?

I don't know if you guys are aware of this but Smoker's weapon (I don't remember how is it called) which is said to be as hard diamond was crushed by Hancock's kick. Said weapon is made of sea stone, the kryptonite for DF users. But Hancock's power allowed her to petrify the weapon and easily destroy it. That's why I think it's safe to say Hancock's DF ignores durability, and that's a huge advantage over Sakura


----------



## Sablés (Mar 16, 2015)

Only the tip is sea-stone


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 16, 2015)

> Smoker's weapon (I don't remember how is it called



it is called a jutte/jitte


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for the information

Then, what about this: Hancock striking feat was kicking Smoker (multi-cityblock) but she also kicked a Pacifista; and after getting his head petrified and broken at the same time the Pacifista exploded. That happened when Pacifista >> Smoker


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hancock's petrification ability reduces the durability of an object or some shit... Which was shown in the manga once or twice.. Iirc.


----------



## Piecesis (Mar 17, 2015)

Hancocks ability should negate durability, seeing how petrification works. 

You'd just need the ability to destroy the stone, depending on the size is how I see it, an example would be; so if she were to petrify someone like picas statue size (Which I'm not saying she could) ,it would need more force to break than say, a petrified luffy's size.

I might be wrong though.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 17, 2015)

> You'd just need the ability to destroy the stone, depending on the size is how I see it,



Wouldn't the size only matter if she is destroying it to bits and pieces or breaking it in half.. if she just break a portion of it, it wouldn't matter how large it is...


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 18, 2015)

Also Hancock's Slave Arrow work from long distances, that could allow her to deliever the first attack


----------



## Nerise (Mar 18, 2015)

Hancock smacks that bitch


----------



## Clenching Anus (Mar 18, 2015)

Hamcock slaps Sakura with her strapon, making Sakura her sex toy.




God please let this happen Oda and Kishi.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 18, 2015)

Sakura gets turned to stone.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 19, 2015)

Many people here believe Hancock wins, but it seems nobody can explain why :sweat


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 19, 2015)

> Many people here believe Hancock wins, but it seems nobody can explain why



There's really nothing to explain

Powerscaling Hancock to Luffy and law for speed. which is pretty much acceptable
so mach 2000 vs whatever mach sakura is which should be below 4 digit mach.

She has the hax and Sakura doesn't have the resistance

she has advantage over range which again sakura lacks

Durability wouldn't matter because her ability ignores durability and lowers durability to something she could easily break when it hits..

Her ability doesn't need to fully hit her target to have an effect. even partially hitting a target with slave arrow would petrify that part of the body.

And she has haki to fall back if everything else fail which sakura hasn't shown to have a counter for.. 

the only chance Sakura have is also removed by the OP which was summoning katsuyu..


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 19, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> There's really nothing to explain
> 
> Powerscaling Hancock to Luffy and law for speed. which is pretty much acceptable
> so mach 2000 vs whatever mach sakura is which should be below 4 digit mach.
> ...



Both scenarios are speed equal, just saying. Also Haki isn't going to change that much (not that I'm saying Sakura wins), it just doesn't.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 19, 2015)

Well, since Hancock has the range attacks, her power-augmenting haki, and her hax DF, she wins this battle


----------

